# New at 56



## javajim (May 6, 2015)

Hi I am new here .I have been on the site for a few weeks decided it was time  to join.
Just wanted to introduce my self for now. I will post stats and diet/workout soon


----------



## Guillotine (May 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Big Ronnie (May 6, 2015)

56?  Is that inches or years?  kidding. 
Welcome.  Hurry up with those stats.  Don't forget to list height, weight, years lifting, sports, goals, military experience, law enforcement experience, etc...


----------



## jas101 (May 6, 2015)

Welcome Jim.


----------

